
Response to PG's "How to Do Philosophy" - mqt
http://www.newartisans.com/2009/05/response-to-pgs-how-to-do-philosophy.html
======
billswift
Here is a short piece I posted last month:

"Philosophy that is not accessible to the field that is supposedly being
analyzed, for example, philosophy of science that cannot be grasped by
scientists because of idiosyncratic terms and proofs, is just intellectual
masturbation."

------
sdurkin
I would refer pg to the work of the pragmatic school. Pierce James, and Dewey
offer a totally different view of philosophy.

